# What's a great hunting longbow under 500 right now?



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

Under 500? A custom bow made by Kegan at Omega Longbows hands down.

http://omegalongbows.webs.com/

You won't find a better bow for the price, I mean, its custom, under 500.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I haven't shot Kegan's bows, but they get great reviews. Haven't shot a Montana in several years, wouldn't recommend one based on the last time I did shoot one. I'd save a little more money and get a good bow.


----------



## esper2142 (Oct 20, 2013)

LBR said:


> I haven't shot Kegan's bows, but they get great reviews. Haven't shot a Montana in several years, wouldn't recommend one based on the last time I did shoot one. I'd save a little more money and get a good bow.


I'm finding this to be the case. Really want a white wolf longbow or a Ferguson Safari bow...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm pretty (very) picky about longbows. I haven't found a lower cost "production" bow that I'd pay for...and I've shot a lot of expensive ones I wouldn't take if they were free. If it were me, I've save a little longer and get the bow I liked vs. settling for whatever. Haven't shot different longbows in quite a while, no idea what I would buy if I were in the market.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

esper2142 said:


> Looking at several, wanted opinions. Bear Montana? Ferguson Zbow?
> 
> Up for suggestions. Looking for something with a bit of style too!


I'd check with Kegan and see what he can come up with for you.. in my opinion... :grin:


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Kegan's bows are topnotch shooters and good looking to boot. If you want easier tuning and the ability to change limbs to suit the task I'd sure look at a Warf with ILF or DAS connections. There are some great longbow limbs being made these days and with a little patience you can put together a great rig for considerably less than $500....


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

BamaBow Hunter for under $400


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Kegan Kegan Kegan  

In a long bow you can't go wrong


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

X2 on the Bama Hunter!


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

X3 on the Bamabow hunter. See them at www.bamabows.com


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

These http://skyarchery.com/sky_1pc_home.htm would get serious consideration from me. This one is a bit over budget but is very nice http://www.dryadbows.com/Fiberglass Collection/oracle.htm I have been wanting a Samick Verna since August. All I have seen on Lancaster's site are back order dates that keep getting pushed back. Still no stock 4 months later........


----------



## Paddlepro (Apr 13, 2013)

Omega+++++


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Spirit longbows by Bryan Holly are very nice at $495. Rocky Mountain Specialty Gear https://www.rmsgear.com/store/pc/about_us.asp deals them. They usually have several, but you can get them made to order too. My two:


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

Is that a curly maple on the far right? That looks awesome.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

The Omega is a work horse.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

X4 on the Bamabow Hunter!


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

MacIndust said:


> Is that a curly maple on the far right? That looks awesome.


Left is Wenge/Zebra riser w Zebra limbs, Right is Bacote/Shedua riser, Bacote limbs.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I checked out the Bama bow website. They make some nice longbows up to 70 inches and in weights that I can handle with my long draw. I bookmarked the site. I am going to keep them in mind when I am ready for a better D shaped bow.

I like Omega but Kegan cannot go longer than 66 inches and they are reflex/deflex. I interested in D shaped bows. Maybe someday Kegan will get some longer molds.


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bama bows are great. Big Jim archery has a nice Thunderchild in stock for $575 brand new. I just bought the other one he had on Sunday and received it today. Unreal bows at a great price that's why he has close to a 10 month wait on his made to order bows.


----------



## esper2142 (Oct 20, 2013)

white wolf offers their long hunter bow at a little over 450. Anyone vouch for their bows?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

No doubt Kegan is a house favorite here...and while I've yet to see one in person (let alone shoot one)...I hear his bows are worth all he charges and more...that said?....I would feel remiss if I didn't "at least mention" the following...even though they are $25 over budget here...(if you order an "in stocker")....I've held and shot two of these and both were stellar...ready?...

"Abbott"

Steve Abbott out of CA....makes a very clean, high quality and glassy smooth longbow...here's a link to his "in stockers"....

http://www.abbottlongbows.com/5.html

just thought them definitely worth mentioning and I'm sure you'd be thrilled with either...good luck deciding and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Archerdog (Dec 26, 2008)

esper2142 said:


> white wolf offers their long hunter bow at a little over 450. Anyone vouch for their bows?


I have a Long Hunter 66" [email protected]". It's a good solid performer.


----------



## esper2142 (Oct 20, 2013)

Archerdog said:


> I have a Long Hunter 66" [email protected]". It's a good solid performer.


What was your experience with this bowyer? Did you get it custom?


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

esper2142 said:


> white wolf offers their long hunter bow at a little over 450. Anyone vouch for their bows?



I bought a 66" longhunter from him, it was a bow he had in stock, nice bow, no problems with the bow or how the sale went. I enjoy shooting it & hunting small game with it. It is currently my 2nd favorite longbow. If it matters, lol, my favorite longbow currently is a northern mist, whisper with bamboo limbs, but it's about $575....but I might just might currently have a love affair with bamboo limbs, lol, there on my favorite longbow and recurve.


----------



## esper2142 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wayko said:


> I bought a 66" longhunter from him, it was a bow he had in stock, nice bow, no problems with the bow or how the sale went. I enjoy shooting it & hunting small game with it. It is currently my 2nd favorite longbow. If it matters, lol, my favorite longbow currently is a northern mist, whisper with bamboo limbs, but it's about $575....but I might just might currently have a love affair with bamboo limbs, lol, there on my favorite longbow and recurve.


Thank you for your reply. I think I've settled on the long hunter based on feedback in this thread. Any chance you can post a pic of your long hunter?


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

SKY archery makes a great product , and their TROPHY longbow , whilst marketed as a more entry level or basic bow than the Rebel or Longhorn, will still outshoot many more expensive bows ...

Deigned by Earl Hoyt ... They are shooters!


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

esper2142 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I think I've settled on the long hunter based on feedback in this thread. Any chance you can post a pic of your long hunter?





Sorry, I have not learned the art of down loading pictures as of yet.........But on there website, in the gallery, it is bow ID#0074 if you would like to look at it.
When I buy my 2nd one form him, it will be the kiabab color riser with the wood camo color limbs.


----------



## esper2142 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wayko said:


> Sorry, I have not learned the art of down loading pictures as of yet.........But on there website, in the gallery, it is bow ID#0074 if you would like to look at it.
> When I buy my 2nd one form him, it will be the kiabab color riser with the wood camo color limbs.


ID 74 is a different bow than you described. Bow #39 looks like the one you described though...


----------



## hualapai1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Even though I've just registered here thought I'd put in my 2 cents.
I have a Bama Hunter 2 piece TD and it's a great bow and Nate is a great guy to work with. That said I'll probably list it on this site since I've taken to building my own bows in the last couple years. Love the Bama but I almost never shoot it.


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

esper2142 said:


> ID 74 is a different bow than you described. Bow #39 looks like the one you described though...
> 
> View attachment 1821317
> 
> ...



No the 0074 is the one I bought, the colors listed is what I am thinking for my next one.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

That Bama looked great, I love that D shape... the white wolf looks absolutely incredible too. Long wait times for both of those though. I have heard some complaints that the white wolf long hunter is a bit hand shocky but it can be tuned out or "dealt with" with the right grips. Not sure if the people complaining would have the same comment about any D longbow or if it was something wrong with the design.


----------



## esper2142 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wayko said:


> No the 0074 is the one I bought, the colors listed is what I am thinking for my next one.


Oh OK gotcha. Still very beautiful!


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

you didn't mention weight but for style there is a green mouuntain hunter forsale in the TG classifieds for 275.00,,, I just bought a GM classic but I'd pounce on this one if I didn't... green mountains by Jim Duclos had style and he stopped making them 10yrs ago and they hardly ever come up forsale.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

gr4vitas said:


> Under 500? A custom bow made by Kegan at Omega Longbows hands down.
> 
> http://omegalongbows.webs.com/
> 
> You won't find a better bow for the price, I mean, its custom, under 500.


what he said. i would recommend unfinished, with maximum meat left in the grip, so you can custom shape to your hand, and finish to taste.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Once I figure out if I should be shooting right handed or left handed, I think I will get a bone stock standard 66" Omega in 41-44#s at 30". Hope they are still under $500 when I finally order.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yea...how 'bout a Excel 21" riser and ILF TT longbow limbs? They start at heavier weights though.


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

wseward said:


> Once I figure out if I should be shooting right handed or left handed, I think I will get a bone stock standard 66" Omega in 41-44#s at 30". Hope they are still under $500 when I finally order.


You won't be disappointed. I'm still waiting for my first Omega to arrive, but you can ask anyone that's owned one. They're an amazing performing bow. And for right around $400 (or less depending on how you have it done up) you just can't beat a custom bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

wseward said:


> Once I figure out if I should be shooting right handed or left handed, I think I will get a bone stock standard 66" Omega in 41-44#s at 30". Hope they are still under $500 when I finally order.


Price won't change unless my materials or taxes do. Only thing you'll have to watch out for... too many options:wink:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey...the only option that would interest me is the carbon option. ;-) Other wise it would be bone stock standard (BSS).


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

wseward said:


> Hey...the only option that would interest me is the carbon option. ;-) Other wise it would be bone stock standard (BSS).


Get a snake cloth! 

I was going to go the bare bones route too, but I couldn't resist...it just looked so sexy.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just wait until I get the Imperial done


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

kegan said:


> Just wait until I get the Imperial done


Please elaborate! Whats this Imperial you speak of?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

gr4vitas said:


> Please elaborate! Whats this Imperial you speak of?


I'm working on a new one piece that follows the take down geometry (for stability and smoothness) but that also pulls into a D when strung.


----------



## Archerdog (Dec 26, 2008)

esper2142 said:


> What was your experience with this bowyer? Did you get it custom?


I bought it as a bow he had in stock off the web site. I didn't have it custom built so I can't say how that would go but I have read post on here where he is very good to work with. I think you wouldn't go wrong going with one of Kegans bows. I have never bought one but I have never read on here or anywhere else anything bad about him or his bows. I considered buying one but I got bit by the widow.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Omega, omega, omega. Oh yea, did I mention Omega??? Bamabows are very smooth and quiet, but I sold the two I owned because my Omega out shot them both. I own several Omegas and haven't shot one I didn't like. If i had to buy only one Omega it would be the 3 piece Delta. Very smooth and stable shooter. Took a deer with a 42# delta in October. You have plenty of limb options. I like the long limbs making a 66" bow but you could get the bow down to 62" I think. Oh yea, and smoking fast too! For $500 you could get the Delta and have plenty of cash left for arrows, broad heads, etcetera.... If it's a one piece you want they shoot just as well but the Delta is easier to shoot. Good luck!!


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I am hoping by my birthday in April that a Delta is in the cards. A little savings and some birthday cash, then a nice big smile on my face.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> I'm working on a new one piece that follows the take down geometry (for stability and smoothness) but that also pulls into a D when strung.


You sneaky devil, didn't I ask for dibs?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Dibs, eh? 

Well, I call dibs on his second ruthlessly static recurve. I'll let UrbanDS put the first one through its paces and shake out the bow's ya-yas, and then Kegan can contact me for my specs and checks for Number Two.

Really. (And I want a straight grip.)


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Grant and Thin Man..... I will hopefully be putting Kegans Imperial long bow through the paces in the next few weeks. I know the goal is to achieve a D shape when strung, increase bow length to at least 68", improve smoothness in draw without compromising too much performance, and rework the riser making it longer/larger,reworking the grip. All in all, the goal is for a smoother, more stable bow designed for target shooting and conforming to the D shape rule. 

Kegans current designs are flat out shooters and great bows, but he is like a mad scientist always experimenting for something better.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

grantmac said:


> You sneaky devil, didn't I ask for dibs?


I have a chunk of paperstone set aside- as soon as the design is worked out I'll build it for you!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> I have a chunk of paperstone set aside- as soon as the design is worked out I'll build it for you!


Let me know when and I will send my Jager BEST grip to you. I'm addicted to that grip shape.

Or I could do a u-finish.

-Grant


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

This Imperial sounds interesting - kind of what I've been looking for a Fox Triple Crown that I could afford! Locator recurve type grip a must for me.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

68" one piece...oh ya! OK, now my future order is a BSS Imperial.


----------



## Victoryhunter (Mar 18, 2013)

For that price Mike at Maddog archery makes the best bow out there hands down.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Victoryhunter said:


> For that price Mike at Maddog archery makes the best bow out there hands down.


no doubt


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd go with Omega.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Did anyone mention Falco - up to 70" & €325 http://home.falco.ee/products_eng/falco_longbows/trophy_vintage/ -M


----------



## River rattler (Jul 28, 2013)

Check out www.stonepointarchery.com 
He does great work and can work with you.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you willing to entertain a hybrid bow? If so, look at the Don Dow stik. I love mine!!


----------



## Vivek562 (8 mo ago)

River rattler said:


> Check out www.stonepointarchery.com
> He does great work and can work with you.


Yes this is have a great work i appreciate this type work


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Vivek562 said:


> Yes this is have a great work i appreciate this type work


You know this thread is almost a decade old now, right?


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

FNG

Sent from my moto g play (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Maddog archery


----------



## Vivek562 (8 mo ago)

marcelxl said:


> You know this thread is almost a decade old now, right?


Yes, It was coming in search query


----------



## ToddRvs66 (Feb 14, 2020)

FlCracker13 said:


> Bama bows are great. Big Jim archery has a nice Thunderchild in stock for $575 brand new. I just bought the other one he had on Sunday and received it today. Unreal bows at a great price that's why he has close to a 10 month wait on his made to order bows.


Check out my YouTube channel I have a lot of hunting bows I review, and most are under $500.00. My reviews are very in depth as I test several things including speed and shoot ability, plus Value and quality.

My Channel is
All Things Archery and Shooting

Just do a search in YouTube and it will pop right up.

Best of luck to you


----------



## Vivek562 (8 mo ago)

Csn


ToddRvs66 said:


> Check out my YouTube channel I have a lot of hunting bows I review, and most are under $500.00. My reviews are very in depth as I test several things including speed and shoot ability, plus Value and quality.
> 
> My Channel is
> All Things Archery and Shooting
> ...


Please share link


----------



## Bellynas562 (8 mo ago)

River rattler said:


> Check out www.stonepointarchery.com
> He does great work and can work with you.


Did you checkout Get The Best Crossbow Reviews & Guide - Hunterarcy this website have good information about archery and crossbows i recommend you please check out


----------



## Vivek562 (8 mo ago)

Y


Bellynas562 said:


> Did you checkout Get The Best Crossbow Reviews & Guide - Hunterarcy this website have good information about archery and crossbows i recommend you please check out


Yeah its good blog for crossbow reviews from this website recommendation i was bought my 1st crossbow


----------

